# New Die Holder



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 27, 2012)

I purchased a cheap (HF) tap and die set several years ago, so far it has worked enough to get the job done.  But yesterday that came to screeching halt :angry:   I was trying to make some threads on a grade 8 bolt a little longer and snapped one of the the handles off.  So I decided to remake it with some scrap left over from the last revamp (band saw clamp). I got to use my new boring bar set to get it to the same internal dimensions as the old model )   When I was done I heated it and dropped it in the old oil bucket and gave it a nice black finish.  Seems to work pretty good so far.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 27, 2012)

Nothing better then home shop American made  ...2 thumbs up )


----------



## wm460 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well done that looks like a beauty.  :thumbzup::thumbzup:


----------



## Philco (Dec 27, 2012)

There's nothing more satisfying than being able to use your own mind & talents to fix life's little problems.
Great job
Phil


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice job, I mite have to do the same thing. I have a spare one like yours and it is about ready to break.

Paul


----------



## Downunder Bob (Dec 26, 2017)

Most things we buy are designed and built to a price, rarely ever does function and serviceability come into it.

this is where we, as hobby machinists can excel, we can make it cheap and nasty just to get a quick job done, or we can put our heart and soul into it and make it as best as it can be, that is the skill and art that we posses.


----------

